
Ask HN: How are black hat groups formed? - throwaway631
Think the traditional groups that claim attacks, publishes paper together, etc. They seemed more common a decade ago but can still be seen. Is there a common story behind them?
======
alltakendamned
At least many many years ago, it was just groups of people with a common
interest finding each other. And then within those groups, you had people with
a more loose moral compass, who ended up finding each other.

Also, not that many black hat groups are publishing papers, and the days of
full disclosure are long past us.

------
meiraleal
IRC channels of the most various subjects.

~~~
t3h2mas
IRC + beer + (angst || ideology)

